# 1.5m Rechargeable Spotlight $4.99 At Radio Shack



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Once again -- I dont work for Radio Shack -- but sure spend allot of money there but saw this today when i went in the store and thought it would be great for every TT..

I picked up two of them and they seem to work great --

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?cata...Fid=270%2D4132#

Its a 1.5 Million CandlePower Rechargeable Spotlight, ON SALE for $9.99.

Normally $19.99 Catalog #: 270-4132 Model: 86041

The great thing was that the kid behind the counter told me that there was a rebate for 5.00 at

http://www.radioshack.com/images/rebates/2704132.pdf

Bringing the price down to 4.99

_____

â€¢ 1.5M candlepower
â€¢ Includes 100-volt AC charger and 12-volt DC car charging cord 
â€¢ Push-push trigger lock switch 
â€¢ Rubber trim 
â€¢ 12-volt DC plug 
â€¢ H3, 6V, 16W-18W light bulb 
â€¢ Continuous running time: 40-50 minutes 
â€¢ 1,500,000 candlepower 
â€¢ Includes one AC/DC adapter M

With a 45 minute run time that would be perfect for repairs at night or if you had to change the tire in the dark -- plus comes with both plugs so no reason not to always have it charged


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

With that much candle power the entire campground will light up like a X-mas tree









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My young lad wanted to use my big flashlight on our last trip out
I said no to him, Then showed him way.
2m candle power really lights things up.(I could see him shinning it in someone's window







)
Don


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the idea for Father's Day. My husband never has enough lights!!

We will be camping that weekend, so this will be easy to wrap and hide in the camper.

Thanks


----------

